# What can I use to simulate bones for a costume



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2018)

I am trying to make a zombie dog costume and want to simulate the look of bones but don’t want to use bucky bones due to weight. Any ideas?


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

Use foam insulation tubing, the foam they wrap around copper pipe, get it in like 1/4" or 1/2" diameter.

You can sew it to the dogs bodysuit in the shapes of the rib bones etc, carvable lightweight etc


----------

